# Tarantula Hawk and wolf spider



## ChromeLibrarian (Jul 7, 2007)

Here's a shot from this last weekend. It's a tarantula hawk hauling a paralyzed spider back it's hole. It will lay eggs on the spider and close the hole. When the larvae hatch, they will eat the spider.


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

Mysterious! I wouldnt want one of those in my bed...


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2008)

That's disgusting.

No offense to you bug lovers out there...


----------



## MaelStrom (Jun 24, 2007)

Scuba Kid said:


> That's disgusting.
> 
> No offense to you bug lovers out there...


Im more scared than disgusted... Those are some big wasps


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

The Mutilids ARE big wasps, oh, yes. We have a different kind here in Alabama which are bright blaze orange and black. The queens have wings, and when you see one, you'll almost always mistake it for a hummingbird. HUGE, with about a 6 inch wingspan.

I've always wanted a real Tarantula Hawk for my collection. Very lovely.


----------



## pog0 (Jun 29, 2008)

wow, cool looking bug! I hope I never see one in person, though


----------



## FishHead (Nov 16, 2006)

dear god that thing is like a spawn of satan


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

One more reason canada is a good choice to live.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

This picture doesn't show it, but tarantula hawks are normally not just black, but a gorgeous iridescent black with lots of bright blue & purple streaks. Oh, and by the way, this picture is pretty much life-sized ( maybe about 25% BIGGER ) . BIG wasps.


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2008)

Yeah, that creeps me out. A lot.

I really don't like large, gross, predatory bugs. Especially wasps. lol
Picturing one as big as your saying makes me hope I never encounter one...


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2008)

Creeps me out too Katie! I'd offend you bug lovers if I told ya what I would do if I happened to stumble upon those things in the grass.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Actually, that would be a very, very bad idea. 
These things are built like tanks. You can bounce BB's off of them and only make them mad. To put a pin through one for mounting purposes, you need a hammer!
To stomp on one would be to invite disaster on a scale you'd hardly expect. I've seen it done. It wasn't pretty. It was funny as all get out, but not pretty.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Yes! Excellent pics. Ya see? That thing is as big as a tarantula.
Too cool.


----------

